# Players that didn't make their freshman teams



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What players did not make their freshman team and ended up having successful careers (playing college ball or NBA)?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Insert Corny understating joke about Micheal Jordan*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't make my freshman team, but then I became a sucess story in perserverance when I got cut by my sophomore team!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

amare stoudemire didnt play bball until high school. which is even more amazing to me.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, I remember reading that Hakeem never picked up a basketball until he was 15. And Dre's right, everyone either is going to say MJ or was going to until Dre posted that.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Michael Jordan actually *did* make his freshman team, it was the varsity team that he was cut from.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Michael Jordan actually *did* make his freshman team, it was the varsity team that he was cut from.



What you said is actually true, but I have a question thats a little off-topic. Is Bobby Brown playing in the NBA anywhere?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Schools like dunbar in baltimore and Dematha in D.C have a long history of being so deep that players who later become successful college players don't make their rosters.It's probably not that uncommon at large schools like Crenshaw in LA either.Not everyone is that good as a freshman for one thing.If you attend some small school you might be a star while at another school you might not be good enough to make the cut.


----------

